# Summer Adventures...



## Argo

If you missed the initial post, here is where we picked up the camper. Dude had it on craigslist, when.I contacted him he had already moved and just didn't want to pay storage in summit county anymore so he gave it to me. 

It was a bitch to get on the truck but everything fell in place, there was house leveling equipment laying around that storage lot so it enabled us to get the camper up 41" and on the truck. 

It took 12 hours for my son and I to get it on the truck.


----------



## chomps1211

MY God, that is a Beast!!!  Sounds, and looks like a lot of fun tho! Best of luck on the "adventures" and the "life/local" change!! I think all of us here can agree that CO's loss, is OR's gain!! 

…I'm sure you will do well wherever you land!!!


:hairy:


----------



## Psi-Man

Nice rig, beats pitching a tent. I don't know much about Dodge, but a nice big aftermarket transmission cooler might help with the added stress on the tranny.


----------



## Argo

The plan as of now is to buy a place there and make it a home base. When Matthew graduates we will travel quite a bit, probably 5 to 7 months of the year. It is nice to have a place to call "home" though.... 

He can stay there through college too.


----------



## Argo

Psi-Man said:


> Nice rig, beats pitching a tent. I don't know much about Dodge, but a nice big aftermarket transmission cooler might help with the added stress on the tranny.


Good thought, when I bought it I had a large boat and got the factory upgrade to a larger cooler. Also has 4.10 gears so my ratio works out pretty good with the 35" tires.


----------



## Psi-Man

Argo said:


> Good thought, when I bought it I had a large boat and got the factory upgrade to a larger cooler. Also has 4.10 gears so my ratio works out pretty good with the 35" tires.


Perfect then, you'll be all set. Happy trails.


----------



## ShredLife

congratulations - Oregon is the shit.

we'll have to get out and go fishing this summer.


----------



## Argo

We are definitely bringing our gear for fly and spin cast.


----------



## larrytbull

Good Travels Argo!

I wish I had the nuts to pack up and move some where to seek out some adventure. : I guess I will just have to live vicariously through your posts!


----------



## Mystery2many

That's gonna be awesome! Let me know if you need any metal brackets made for the rig or anything of the sort. My shop is about an hour north of you.


----------



## cookiedog

Argo do you mind taking the interior picture I'm just wonder how is it on the inside


----------



## DevilWithin

Good luck to you and your family on your next adventure! Sounds like a great move for everyone.


----------



## neni

Have a great summer! Love that truck-camper thing, nice work. Hope you'll quickly find a place you feel home n settle down. Good luck!


----------



## deagol

good luck !! bummed I never got a chance to get up to Vail to ride with you..

I hear Bend is really cool, though.


----------



## slyder

Good luck to your son and family.
It truly amazes me some of the great ways many of you live to follow your dreams or goals. 
This was never me, I"m a rat race guy, sad but true....

Be safe and keep updating us as we all know you will


----------



## Argo

I was too. Lived it while our daughters were going through school. After graduation, we decided to go live a little since Matthew had no problems with moving on, the girls did....


----------



## ekb18c

Wow what an adventure! As I'm getting older it's getting harder to just move.


----------



## killclimbz

Nice, Oregon and Washington are the two places I would consider relocating to if I left Colorado. Enjoy the ride.


----------



## ridinbend

ekb18c said:


> Wow what an adventure! As I'm getting older it's getting harder to just move.


If you came to bend, drank the beer and rode bachelor on a pow day you'd have no problem moving.


----------



## Argo

cookiedog said:


> Argo do you mind taking the interior picture I'm just wonder how is it on the inside


Here's the inside. Haven't done anything to it but tossed a mattress in the bunk. Queen bed. Bike is in it for the road. 

Sleeping bags work well for warmth without running the propane heater....








all the water works, it has a stove and fridge also. 









There is a restroom to the right with a shower and toilet.


----------



## Argo

More with the kitchen.


----------



## Argo

put some new cloth in the interior to spice it up a bit. threw some airbags on my truck so it would ride properly too.... Getting ready to hit the road for my 3 month road trip tomorrow..... :hairy:


----------



## wrathfuldeity

If/when you get to the Ham this time, hit me up...we got room. Happy trails and fair winds.


----------



## rambob

Looks good. Good luck on your trip! Welcome to Oregon!


----------



## cookiedog

oh nice you have a stow there) it's bigger then it looks.pretty comfy. Thanks Argo.


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS

Good luck argo..I am kinda doing the same thing but no camper just my fj 62 and headed to were you are leaving from in October. Safe travels.


----------



## neni

Have a save trip! That cabin looks like a cosy place to stay on a road trip. Gonna be an awesome summer - yay! Keep us posted :jumping1:


----------



## Argo

Made it to bend, or. got here to late to hike but am camped and drinking some beers...

Here's downtown Bend and my campsite. Nice being able to pull up a forrest service road and park it.


----------



## ridinbend

Argo said:


> Made it to bend, or. got here to late to hike but am camped and drinking some beers...
> 
> Here's downtown Bend and my campsite. Nice being able to pull up a forrest service road and park it.
> 
> View attachment 69634
> 
> 
> View attachment 69642


That's funny, I used to live on the left side of the river right there above the dam. Wish I was still there. 

Looks like your not far from tumalo falls. My favorite bike trail starts right at the base of the falls.


----------



## Argo

I was around the trailhead of tumalo up on one of the forrest service roads. 

Mackenzie river is still as pretty as always...:hairy:


----------



## Argo

Freaking mobile upload. Sorry they are crooked.


----------



## Argo

Still cruising. Hospital I am working at a couple days a week has rv hookups on site, super convenient... Hit some bike trails along the way too.


----------



## Argo

Now I'm chillin in Bend again. Gonna ride around mt bachelor tomorrow. Ridenbend, you off Wednesday or Thursday?


----------



## ridinbend

I got all day tomorrow


----------



## chomps1211

Awesome pics Argo! Beautiful scenery up that way!!


----------



## SkullAndXbones

hey argo, where was that second to last group of photos taken? the one with your bike, truck, etc.


----------



## ridinbend

SkullAndXbones said:


> hey argo, where was that second to last group of photos taken? the one with your bike, truck, etc.


It appears to be Mckenzie river trail, epic ride at least the blue pool is


----------



## Argo

The ones before my truck are on some trail called alpine by westfir, OR. The ones after the truck are mackenzie river trail.


----------



## SkullAndXbones

nice. awesome scenery.


----------



## Argo

Thanks for the tour guiding today ridenbend. Great trails. I will get redemption on that table top....


----------



## ridinbend

Argo said:


> Thanks for the tour guiding today ridenbend. Great trails. I will get redemption on that table top....


Yeah bro! Fun times playing in the dirt. Let the adventures begin!


----------



## Rogue

I love when people choose to live the life they want! Glad to see you're already enjoying Oregon!!


----------



## Argo

More summer eye candy...


----------



## Argo

Rogue said:


> I love when people choose to live the life they want! Glad to see you're already enjoying Oregon!!


I will probably hit the beach a couple days next week then hit hood the following week for a few park days. Im getting to old to not live a little. It is not easy to pick up and become a nomad for a few months but the memories will be great!

This was off some dirt road west of Sisters, OR....


----------



## snowklinger

crushing it bro.


----------



## readimag

Mt Rainier says Hi also.


----------



## Kevin137

Good for you...! I did most of my travelling when i was younger, it is far form over, but i had the opportunity to spend the late part of my 20'3 and early part of my 30's travelling the world through just being a bum, and then most of Europe with my work...

I am not done yet, as i have never been over the the american side of the world, but Asia and Europe i have covered and loved every minute of it...!

From sleeping in the wild while crossing the Nullarbor in Australia, to sleeping on the beaches in Thailand... Everyday was different and threw a new adventure our way, so i get how you feel...!!!

Keep having fun...


----------



## Argo

That's amazing. 

Once my son is on his way to his own life my wife and I will get more extensive traveling under our belts. Probably work 6 months and travel 6 months each year... At least for 5 or 6 years, fortunately we are still relatively young at 38/41 With only 3 to 5 years left with our last kid... Gotta enjoy his presence while we can though too...



Kevin137 said:


> Good for you...! I did most of my travelling when i was younger, it is far form over, but i had the opportunity to spend the late part of my 20'3 and early part of my 30's travelling the world through just being a bum, and then most of Europe with my work...
> 
> I am not done yet, as i have never been over the the american side of the world, but Asia and Europe i have covered and loved every minute of it...!
> 
> From sleeping in the wild while crossing the Nullarbor in Australia, to sleeping on the beaches in Thailand... Everyday was different and threw a new adventure our way, so i get how you feel...!!!
> 
> Keep having fun...


----------



## Kevin137

Argo said:


> That's amazing.
> 
> Once my son is on his way to his own life my wife and I will get more extensive traveling under our belts. Probably work 6 months and travel 6 months each year... At least for 5 or 6 years, fortunately we are still relatively young at 38/41 With only 3 to 5 years left with our last kid... Gotta enjoy his presence while we can though too...


The fact of the matter is, it was travel and live my life or go crazy sitting at home thinking about how my life had fallen apart and i was separated from my son...! The difference is now we have a relationship and i see him regularly when he comes here i i go to see him at UNI.

Part of that was meeting my current g/f although we weren't together for long back then we never fought or fell out, she was an aupair and had to come home and i stayed in the UK and went travelling. Years later we are now together and i am doing the raising of her kids which is awesome and i love it, but now i have to wait until they are grown up to get back into it...!

I will try and do some snowboarding over in the USA with the boy in a couple of years, he is still a little young still only 9, and it is a long way from home for him, but it will happen...!

I get a little jealous when i see people now getting to do the things they want, but i would never change things as i will still have time to do the rest of what i want...!!!


----------



## Rogue

I was on Hood Sunday for my last day...the Mile Park you had to hike just fyi, maybe they added more on Palmer, but I'm not sure. I hiked up a little ways above the lifts to enjoy the view when it was 90+ in PDX. Enjoy !


----------



## chomps1211

Hey Argo,.. I came across this on the IFHT YouTube channel and thought of you.  It's not one of their best efforts for sure, but I thought in light of your current adventure you might find something to smile about in it!

Hope you're having fun! :hairy:


----------



## Argo

Lol. Love it..


----------



## Argo

Went a different direction this week. Been at the beach the last couple days.... Nice waking up to these breakfast views..


----------



## ridinbend

You definitely should have grabbed the paddle board. :facepalm1:


----------



## chomps1211

Argo, I don't know if you're near the same region on the OR. coast there, but if you get the chance you should check out the Oregon Dunes Natl. Rec. area. Camped there for a few days with the missus back in the early 90's. 

It's pretty cool. Miles of dunes with trails and half buried pines. Can't recall if there are bike trails. We didn't have any with us. But I'd be surprised if they didn't. Worth a look if it's close by. I believe it's just south of Gardener off the 101?

Either way, the beaches are always nice scenery up there. :hairy:


----------



## Argo

I'm not near there, I don't think.

The surf was pretty big and I haven’t been on a board in a while. Glad I didn't have it, I would have probably hurt myself. Lol


----------



## ridinbend

Dunes are in Florence


----------



## Argo

Up in PDX now. Gotta grab the kid from the airport.... Hiking while I wait...


----------



## SkullAndXbones

Rogue said:


> I was on Hood Sunday for my last day...the Mile Park you had to hike just fyi, maybe they added more on Palmer, but I'm not sure. I hiked up a little ways above the lifts to enjoy the view when it was 90+ in PDX. Enjoy !


how come you didn't take your jamie lynn board up there?


----------



## Argo

Rogue said:


> I was on Hood Sunday for my last day...the Mile Park you had to hike just fyi, maybe they added more on Palmer, but I'm not sure. I hiked up a little ways above the lifts to enjoy the view when it was 90+ in PDX. Enjoy !



Wow, very low snow year. I have been up here every summer for 8 years now, this is the worst we have seen it. Looks like late July snow pack....

Good news is that I didn't get a summer pass and now just got hooked up with free passes.... I think it will be done before the end of July....


----------



## ridinbend

High Cascade Summer snowboarding update: There is good snow on the glacier! | Snowboarder Magazine


----------



## Argo

Propaganda. There is snow, what they have is good. It's about half what it usually is.

If that...


----------



## Rogue

Yeah, honestly it looks like August up there. If you have free passes, great, go for it. We had free lift tickets for Baker in March and took some laps anyways. Free is free. 

I keep watching Instagram to see how well they try to frame the shots to make it look good lol. Poor kids, hope they have fun skating for camp.


----------



## Argo

Here's a shot from the lot. For those who don't ever go.up it's awesome to have lift serviced snow in summer.

They just don't know that the snow should be rideable to the parking lot this time of year.


----------



## Argo

Thanks for the sup ridenbend....


----------



## Argo

Was hanging out with some oregon beaches all week. Sunny and 60. Water is fucking cold..... I will need my 7mm suit for surfing this stuff...


----------



## chomps1211

Yeah,.. The water never does get all that warm up thata way. I can't recall ever seeing someone surfing that northern Cali, PNW coast without wearing a wet suit. Mosta the rivers are usually bone chillin' cold as well for swimmin' or when tubing! 

All fun tho! Looks like you've got one heck of a great summer goin on there!! 

...I gotta ask tho, with all the drought years they've had goin on in the PNW. Are the forests and woods looking all brown, dry n crackly? Or are all the frerns, mosses, and lichens still. keeping the understory looking lush n green like I remember?

I took this image up around the Rouge River, musta been back in '90-'91 I think.
(...reminds me of Tree Beard the Ennt from LOR!) :hairy:


----------



## Argo

It's been more lush but it's not as bad as you would expect. Here's a disc golf course today in Newport.


----------



## ridinbend

That disc golf course looks rad. 

Here's the wife (and pooch) with her first trout on a fly rod on the North Umpqua river.


----------



## chomps1211

ridinbend said:


> That disc golf course looks rad.
> 
> Here's the wife (and pooch) with her first trout on a fly rod on the North Umpqua river.


That first fish, caught with a fly rod is _AWESOME!_  Good for her!! :jumping1:
Rainbow?


----------



## Argo

we are going to the bike park and disc course up on bachelor tomorrow and Tuesday, probably Thursday and Friday morning too. We will be up at Hood for the "rat race" on Wednesday. I am not sure where they are going to have the course with the low snow issues....


----------



## ridinbend

chomps1211 said:


> That first fish, caught with a fly rod is _AWESOME!_  Good for her!! :jumping1:
> Rainbow?


It was, a tiny one but still a fish



Argo said:


> we are going to the bike park and disc course up on bachelor tomorrow and Tuesday, ....


I'll join ya if I can


----------



## neni

Those pics make one want to travel that region, thanks Argo. Beautiful! (I rarely ever heard of that state... Had to check the map to see where it's located :blush

Congrats to the wife for the first catch, Ridinbend. Love trout!


----------



## BoardWalk

Argo said:


> It's been more lush but it's not as bad as you would expect. Here's a disc golf course today in Newport.



Pretty sure I would be out of discs by the third hole in those woods.


----------



## Argo

We are at bachelor now. I'm gonna nap for a couple hours at the base area while matt rides then ride this afternoon. We will be riding all day tomorrow too and disc golf too.


----------



## chomps1211

ridinbend said:


> It was, a tiny one but still a fish...


 That's one of the beauty's about Fly Fishing. Even small fish feel like they're giving you a pretty good fight. The "Big Ones?" Well they're just plain amazing!

I used to love to get my fly casting rig and go fishing. It's been so long tho, I'm not sure I could even manage a decent cast anymore!


----------



## Argo

Another downhill bike day. Waiting for ridenbend to arrive.


----------



## ShredLife

holy fuck that's dry. :eyetwitch2:


----------



## Argo

Finally rained this afternoon. Trails are super dry but I heard that is fairly normal on this side of the range?


----------



## lab49232

Apparently this is still lost on people so let me yell it real quick... IT DOESN'T RAIN IN OREGON IN SUMMER! We are a desert this time of year. Forrest fires, granted not the same as Cali, months straight of sun, etc. This is normal. Mountain biking becomes tricky, find trails that hold water more or places that treat their trails. We get rain/snow in winter. Summer is sunshine and I'd say rainbows but that again would require rain.


----------



## ridinbend

lab49232 said:


> Apparently this is still lost on people so let me yell it real quick... IT DOESN'T RAIN IN OREGON IN SUMMER! We are a desert this time of year. Forrest fires, granted not the same as Cali, months straight of sun, etc. This is normal. Mountain biking becomes tricky, find trails that hold water more or places that treat their trails. We get rain/snow in winter. Summer is sunshine and I'd say rainbows but that again would require rain.


Wrong! Torrential downpour thunderstorm on the way down the hill today. Same thing yesterday and the rest of the week. Thunderstorms and rain are actually quite common this time of year. 

Great day with Argo and Matthew shredding the dirt at bachy! Fucking love this place! First time riding dh at bachy and I had to buy the season pass. I'm hooked!


----------



## Argo

I have been in Washington/Oregon quite a bit in summer and have never seen it as dry as the past 2 summers.....

Glad you made it out to ride!


----------



## ridinbend

Argo said:


> I have been in Washington/Oregon quite a bit in summer and have never seen it as dry as the past 2 summers.....
> 
> Glad you made it out to ride!


It's raining more this summer than it did this winter


----------



## lab49232

ridinbend said:


> It's raining more this summer than it did this winter


HA! So true it's sad!!!!! Were due one freak winter, last winter was bad too though..... We did still beat almost every state last year for snow though :embarrased1:

But with an average of less than 4 inches of rain all summer not like we can complain about too much summer rain! I mean it rains all the time, go away tourists!


----------



## ShredLife

ridinbend said:


> Thunderstorms and rain are actually quite common this time of year.


thunderstorms only common on the eastside, and some rain at the coast... 

just to be clear; when i said holy shit that's dry i was talking about the amount of snow left.


----------



## Argo

No joke. Hood looks horrible too.


----------



## ridinbend

ShredLife said:


> thunderstorms only common on the eastside, and some rain at the coast...
> 
> just to be clear; when i said holy shit that's dry i was talking about the amount of snow left.


Yeah I followed ya. The insane heat last week melted everything left. I was blown away today at how minimal snow there is. 

Yeah LAB I agree, it can't get worse then last winter.






Or can it?


----------



## highme

How was the Rat Race? I swear I read somewhere that it was this Sunday but Wednesday rolled around and people were posting about it on EL & Twitter. I wasn't going to try and ride it but was wanting to go watch fun times on the snow.


My daugther starts high school this fall, so in 4 years I'm fucking off to Japan for the winter.


----------



## Argo

Hit the northern California coast a couple weeks ago. Camping shoreside and in the redwood forrest was a nice adventure. Beautiful area.


----------



## Argo

I'm on my mobile and it doesn't aurora upright the pictures. Sorry for the crooked heads...

We are back at bachelor the past couple weeks hitting the bike and hike trails...


----------



## Argo

Currently on location here....


----------



## ridinbend

Argo said:


> Currently on location here....


Literally drove by you today. Hitting up some fishing holes.


----------



## Argo

You working tomorrow night? We should grab some beers. Either way by a fire at your place or st a bar is cool.


----------



## ridinbend

Argo said:


> You working tomorrow night? We should grab some beers. Either way by a fire at your place or st a bar is cool.


Sounds good, no work for me.


----------



## ShredLife

ridinbend said:


> Literally drove by you today. Hitting up some fishing holes.


there's a brookie under that shrubbery.


----------



## ridinbend

ShredLife said:


> there's a brookie under that shrubbery.


The brookies were feasting on the red zebra midge all day today


----------



## Argo

I ended up buying a new weekend home a month or so ago. This will be my travel living location for the next few years while I am on the road.....:hairy:


----------



## neni

Wow! Now that looks like a lot of luxury comfort


----------



## Rogue

I know where I'm crashing when I hit up Bachelor :hairy:


----------



## Argo

I keep it in Springfield until February. I do have a spare room at my place though.


----------



## chomps1211

Argo said:


> I ended up buying a new weekend home a month or so ago. This will be my travel living location for the next few years while I am on the road.....:hairy:
> 
> View attachment 76554
> 
> 
> View attachment 76562
> 
> 
> View attachment 76570


Sah-_Wheeet!!!_

My last 3 apartments weren't that nice!!! :laugh:

Still rockin' the truck camper as well?


----------



## ridinbend

Argo said:


> I keep it in Springfield until February. I do have a spare room at my place though.


So thats not for weekends at bachy eh?


----------

